# Cheap deals on bulk printing digital photos?



## Moneypit (22 Sep 2005)

Hi, I've a digital camera since last Christmas with a little over 200 pictures taken so far, I'd like to get them developed but where's the best place?  Who would do deals on bulk printing?  otherwise it could out very pricey I imagine.

Thanks.


----------



## stobear (22 Sep 2005)

This on AAM shows a lot of discussion about this. I prefer Photobox.ie myself, lots of good offers but not the cheapest I imagine. Superb quality though


----------



## Moneypit (22 Sep 2005)

Thanks Stobear.  Nothing came up from using the search link you included.  Anyone else any places to suggest?
Thanks.


----------



## dam099 (22 Sep 2005)

Why do enlargements always seem to cost so much? At that site (as an example, but it seems to be similar everywhere) a 4X6 costs 22c and a 10X8 costs E2.90.

The surface area is only 3.33 times greater yet the price is 13 times greater.

Anyone know anywhere that does cheap enlargements?


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Sep 2005)

Try www.foto.com 

6x4" (102x152 mm) 3/2 ratio*0.09 €* incl. VAT 6x4.4" (114x152 mm) 4/3 ratio[broken link removed] *0.10 €* incl. VAT 8x6" (152x202 mm) 4/3 ratio*0.25 €* incl. VAT Other formats currently in preparation


----------



## stobear (22 Sep 2005)

Moneypit, sorry about that dodgy link, I now remember that there was a discussion about linking to search results that didnt work properly. 

I found several subjects that recommend various online site, if you type in 'digital photo' in the search box you will see the finds that I got


----------



## minion (26 Sep 2005)

I get prints almost every week and have tried most of the online printers.  Stay away fro, the high street ones.  They rip you off.  Always profile your prints.

photobox.ie  - Prints are a little dark even though i profile my photos. Expensive compared to the ones below.

foto.com   - nice prints and very very cheap.  Use then for 6x8 prints all the time as the price here cant be beaten.

bonusprint.ie  - By far the best quality i've gotten.  Alomst as cheap as foto.com for bulk orders.  I use bonusprint mostly now for 5x7.5 prints and 4x6. 

spectra.ie  - never used them, but some say they are cheap and good quality



My ratings for these sites are 

Bonusprint    *****
foto.com      ****
photobox      ****


----------



## DoctorEvil (26 Sep 2005)

minion said:
			
		

> Always profile your prints.



Hi Minion,

When you say profile your prints what does that mean? Is there a specific piece of software you use to do this?

Thanks,
DE


----------



## tml (27 Sep 2005)

Just got a digital camera myself and havent a clue, someone said to me that you can upload your photos onto a website so you and friends can go in and view them....does anyone have any idea how to do this?


----------



## lemeister (27 Sep 2005)

TML,

I use www.splashbulb.com to upload and share photo's with friends.  I find it usefull in that you can share specific photo's with people, it allows full size pictures to be stored and downloaded again, and you've got unlimited storage space for free.


----------



## car (27 Sep 2005)

Be wary of online photo albums. I can personally vouch for one, and have read of others, that just disappear so make sure you keep a local copy.


----------



## minion (28 Sep 2005)

Look up color profiles (icc) on google.  You can use photoshop to change profiles.

The basic idea is that your monitor may not be calibrated the same as the printers printer.
ou could have your brightness turned way up and would darken your photo to compensate. 
When you send it to the printers what you get back is a black print, because you had know way of know how the photo looked to them.

Google will throw up a mine of info on this and the solutions for you


----------



## DoctorEvil (28 Sep 2005)

Cheers for that minion.

I haven't noticed any dramatic problems with prints so far but will check that out to see if I can improve the quality.

DE


----------



## CN624 (15 May 2006)

Has anyone tried any of the companies above recently? 
How was the service? Are there any new kids on the block?


----------



## minion (16 May 2006)

CN624 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried any of the companies above recently?
> How was the service? Are there any new kids on the block?



foto.com prints have improved even more for some reason.
Also they do photobooks and calendars cheaper than anywhere i've seen.
Having said that i havent checked around for price in a while


----------



## C2H5OH (16 Jun 2006)

I’ve used mypixmania.com for digital prints, as they offer some very good deals on bulk purchases of prints.  They are printed in France and delivered by DHL (you can track your delivery online at the DHL website). I’ve been using the UK version of their website without any problems (I’m not sure if they really were supposed to take Irish orders, but I got them delivered ok).
 Just got an email from them saying they are launching an Irish version of their site and the prices seem the same at a quick glance. As an introductory offer, they are offering 50 FREE  4½ X 6 prints with a delivery charge of  2 Euro.  ( 4 cents per print.)
The link to their site is: http://www.mypixmania.com/ie/uk/sign-me-up/
The offer is valid for 1 month.


----------

